# Its all our fault sorry



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2010)

Well based on the world news a few post here and on other sites I find I can no longer live the lie, and guilt has got the best of meit is all Americas faultyup we are responsible for everything that has happenedit was us..we just were not paying attention and wellthings got out of hand of course when I say everything that of course includes the Battle of Hastings, the fall of the Qin Empire, the rise of Communism, all Ice Ages, the rise of any and all of the Shoguns of Japan all the way back to the Heian period, and of course the extinction of the dinosaurs to name a few. However we had absolutely nothing to do with the eruption of Krakatau or the sinking of Atlantiswe are looking into and so far we are pretty sure that it was some guy named Murray who use to live in the sacred quarter in the city of Nippur which was of course in Sumer  so far he has been rather successful at alluding usbut we have narrowed it down to he is somewhere roughly between the area of Mesopotamia and 116th street in NYC.

All I can say as it applies to all the stuff that has occurred on the planet since the beginning of time isand of course, as per usual, I speak for all of America sorrywe will try and be more careful next time. and we wont let it happen again.


----------



## Zoran (Nov 15, 2010)

No need to apologize. Our president is doing it for us when he visits other countries. He truly understands all the wrongs we have committed, so he is the best for that job. :barf:


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 15, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well based on the world news a few post here and on other sites I find I can no longer live the lie, and guilt has got the best of meit is all Americas faultyup we are responsible for everything that has happenedit was us..we just were not paying attention and wellthings got out of hand of course when I say everything that of course includes the Battle of Hastings, the fall of the Qin Empire, the rise of Communism, all Ice Ages, the rise of any and all of the Shoguns of Japan all the way back to the Heian period, and of course the extinction of the dinosaurs to name a few. However we had absolutely nothing to do with the eruption of Krakatau or the sinking of Atlantiswe are looking into and so far we are pretty sure that it was some guy named Murray who use to live in the sacred quarter in the city of Nippur which was of course in Sumer  so far he has been rather successful at alluding usbut we have narrowed it down to he is somewhere roughly between the area of Mesopotamia and 116th street in NYC.
> 
> All I can say as it applies to all the stuff that has occurred on the planet since the beginning of time isand of course, as per usual, I speak for all of America sorrywe will try and be more careful next time. and we wont let it happen again.



I realize this was meant in satirical humor but come on. While america has done a lot of stuff, except for people who drink a little too much anti - america coolaid, people know america isnt to blame for everything.

Just 99.9% of it.













just kidding.


----------



## Steve (Nov 15, 2010)

Zoran said:


> No need to apologize. Our president is doing it for us when he visits other countries. He truly understands all the wrongs we have committed, so he is the best for that job. :barf:



Like what? What's he apologized for that we haven't done?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 15, 2010)

Buy me a nice bottle of Scotch and we'll call it all even. K?


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 15, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Like what? What's he apologized for that we haven't done?



No need for questions and explanations, he's a Democrat. We all know that means he's just itching to surrender to all of our enemies in his weakness while simultaneously oppressing Good American Patriots at home with horrifying displays of socialist tyranny strength.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 16, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Like what? What's he apologized for that we haven't done?




+1

No offense to the Americans, but America has done some things over the last decade that it needs apologising for. I mean, as long as the US government screws YOU over, we don't care that much (it's your government, sort it out among yourselves) but if you start to screw over other countries and their citizens, an apologie is warranted.

Like for example extranordinary rendition and the torture flights. That and many other things would warrant an apology, don't you think? After all, if another government did that you American citizens, you'd expect the same courtesy I think.


----------



## David43515 (Nov 16, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> All I can say as it applies to all the stuff that has occurred on the planet since the beginning of time isand of course, as per usual, I speak for all of America sorrywe will try and be more careful next time. and we wont let it happen again.


 
Would it help if we sent a nice fruit basket or something?:hmm:


----------



## 72ronin (Nov 16, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well based on the world news a few post here and on other sites I find I can no longer live the lie, and guilt has got the best of meit is all Americas faultyup we are responsible for everything that has happenedit was us..we just were not paying attention and wellthings got out of hand
> 
> All I can say as it applies to all the stuff that has occurred on the planet since the beginning of time


 
Shh shh sshhh, Its Oooookaay,
Besides, you werent even a glint in a Europeans eye till a few hundred years ago!

Lets take it from there..

JOKING!  
(backs away real slowly)


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 16, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> However we had absolutely nothing to do with the eruption of Krakatau or the sinking of Atlantiswe are looking into and so far we are pretty sure that it was some guy named Murray who use to live in the sacred quarter in the city of Nippur which was of course in Sumer  so far he has been rather successful at alluding usbut we have narrowed it down to he is somewhere roughly between the area of Mesopotamia and 116th street in NYC.


 
You're not getting off that easy.  Everyone knows Murray was a Murrikin living abroad.  Used to annoy the bejayzus out of the Sumerians with his red-white-and-blue shirts, his frequent chants of "USA! USA!" and the constant reminder that without America they'd all be speaking Akkadian.


----------



## Steve (Nov 16, 2010)

I just want to be clear.  I'm really just not sure whether some people have an issue with Obama apologizing for things they don't think we were responsible for, or whether they are against apologizing at all.  If the former, there's some kind of mistake.  I haven't heard anything from the President that struck me as being all that far off.  

If the latter, well, not much to say about that.  We simply disagree.  I can see where someone might think that apologizing for anything could put us in a position where we (USA) might seem weak.  I don't agree with that, but I can appreciate that it's a legit opinion.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> I realize this was meant in satirical humor but come on. While america has done a lot of stuff, except for people who drink a little too much anti - america coolaid, people know america isnt to blame for everything.
> Just 99.9% of it.


 
No need to try and cover this up any longer.. I have let the cat out of the bag and admitted it was us&#8230;all us&#8230; well mostly us&#8230;there was that Murray guy too. 



Ken Morgan said:


> Buy me a nice bottle of Scotch and we'll call it all even. K?


 
Now you see&#8230;that right there is part of the problem&#8230;.you assume that as an American I have the slightest clue as to what a nice bottle of Scotch is&#8230; we pretend we know&#8230;but we don&#8217;t&#8230; so I go and buy one&#8230;give it to you and the next thing I know America has insulted your country yet again because I went out and bought a cheap bottle of scotch and then I am right back here apologizing for that in the name of all Americans&#8230;all&#8230;over... again



David43515 said:


> Would it help if we sent a nice fruit basket or something? :hmm:


 
Now that would be a nice touch 



72ronin said:


> Shh shh sshhh, Its Oooookaay,
> Besides, you werent even a glint in a Europeans eye till a few hundred years ago!
> 
> Lets take it from there..
> ...


 
Oh yes we were&#8230;it was all are fault and there are millions&#8230;possibly billions of people that will agree&#8230; oh... and we didn&#8217;t sink any Spanish Treasure ships off of Florida&#8230;ok&#8230;maybe one&#8230;but we were drunk on cheap scotch at the time&#8230; and really had no idea what we were doing&#8230;




CoryKS said:


> You're not getting off that easy. Everyone knows Murray was a Murrikin living abroad. Used to annoy the bejayzus out of the Sumerians with his red-white-and-blue shirts, his frequent chants of "USA! USA!" and the constant reminder that without America they'd all be speaking Akkadian.


 
SHHH don&#8217;t make me revoke your rights to all Liberty Bell displays&#8230;

Besides&#8230;maybe he was wearing the Union Jack&#8230;&#8230; or a French Flag... either way&#8230;. The eruption of Krakatau and the sinking of Atlantis were not our fault&#8230;. OK we took the Holy Grail but we didn&#8217;t have ANYTIHING to do with Krakatau or Atlantis&#8230; OK OK OK&#8230;maybe just MAYBE we gave Murray a ride to Atlantis&#8230;But we had no idea he was going to sink it&#8230; again&#8230;we were drunk at the time&#8230;.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 16, 2010)

As long as we don't pretend that America is the innocent victim of history, I can understand the resentment for deciding everything is our fault. America did and does play a role, and is just as much to blame for things going wrong as we are things going right.
Sean


----------



## crushing (Nov 16, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> As long as we don't pretend that America is the innocent victim of history, I can understand the resentment for deciding everything is our fault. America did and does play a role, and is just as much to blame for things going wrong as we are things going right.
> Sean


 
How many major world problems over the last 90 years can be traced back in some way to Woodrow Wilson in 1919 Paris?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 16, 2010)

crushing said:


> How many major world problems over the last 90 years can be traced back in some way to Woodrow Wilson in 1919 Paris?


Speaking of that, I watched thing on Book TV, that sort of went into just how in bed some Americans were with Germany at that time. It was a very complex situation.
Sean


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 16, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Now you seethat right there is part of the problem.you assume that as an American I have the slightest clue as to what a nice bottle of Scotch is we pretend we knowbut we dont so I go and buy onegive it to you and the next thing I know America has insulted your country yet again because I went out and bought a cheap bottle of scotch and then I am right back here apologizing for that in the name of all Americansallover... again


 
OK then, a cheap bottle of Scotch, and I promise to not be insulted. I swear, pinkie swear too.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't see things as being the American people's fault I do though see a lot of things the fault of the CIA who seem to have poked their noses into a lot of places they really had no place being. Nowt wrong in playing the Great Game but to manipulate what goes on in others countries is going too far especially when it's done badly!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> OK then, a cheap bottle of Scotch, and I promise to not be insulted. I swear, pinkie swear too.


 

OK... .I talked to a friend of mine, who is rather hard to understand, he is from Scotland, and he said, or at least I think he said The Glenlivet would be a good choice.damn. I just insulted Scotland didnt I.. and I wasnt even drunk. Again for all AmericaI am sorry



Tez3 said:


> I don't see things as being the American people's fault I do though see a lot of things the fault of the CIA who seem to have poked their noses into a lot of places they really had no place being. Nowt wrong in playing the Great Game but to manipulate what goes on in others countries is going too far especially when it's done badly!


 

No no nothank you for trying to relive our burden but the CIA is an excuse we use to not take responsibility for all we have done throughout history.it is our faultall of itexcept of course for those things I previously mentioned. We did it all and we are sorry.. But still stand by the excuse that for the most part we were drunk at the time and not paying attention....And I just found out this morning that I may get my rights to any and all fourth of July parades revoked as well as possibly receiving a good ole fashion punch in the nose from Uncle Sam for letting the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Steve (Nov 17, 2010)

Xue, I'm sure I'm just being dense, but I'm having trouble figuring out your actual point.  
Are you suggesting that Americans and our representatives shouldn't apologize at all, that we are blamed for things for which we aren't responsible, just making a joke or something else entirely?  It's clear that you're on some level speaking tongue in cheek, and as I said before, I'm sure I'm being dense, but what's the point of this thread?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Xue, I'm sure I'm just being dense, but I'm having trouble figuring out your actual point.
> Are you suggesting that Americans and our representatives shouldn't apologize at all, that we are blamed for things for which we aren't responsible, just making a joke or something else entirely? It's clear that you're on some level speaking tongue in cheek, and as I said before, I'm sure I'm being dense, but what's the point of this thread?


 
Listen I know as an American I am not suppose to admit these things,  I have been to the meetings, and I know that as an American it is best for all other Americans to distance themselves from me for admitting this to the rest of the world but the cat is out of the bag so it is best we just stop denying and own up to it. Much that same way you admitted a while back that all MA styles sucked.


----------



## Steve (Nov 17, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Listen I know as an American I am not suppose to admit these things,  I have been to the meetings, and I know that as an American it is best for all other Americans to distance themselves from me for admitting this to the rest of the world but the cat is out of the bag so it is best we just stop denying and own up to it. Much that same way you admitted a while back that all MA styles sucked.


Well, they do all suck.  

As for this, I tell my son all the time that nothing happens that isn't his fault.  That's a personal philosophy I try to live by (not to blame him, hehe.  But to accept blame myself... to try and take personal responsibility in all things, even if I had little direct influence).  Suggesting that things happen in my life that aren't my fault (good or bad) means to mean that I'm powerless to influence them.   Nothing happens in a vacuum.  Ceding responsibility (as individuals or as a group) for things that occur in or around us is exactly the point we allow things to happen* to* us rather than *because *of us.  Simply put, are we victims or not?   Are we influencing events around us or simply reacting to them?  People and groups who allow things to happen to them don't tend to get very far and the first step in fixing that is to take ownership of the situation.

Of course, there are different levels of influence, but America as a Nation is very influential and our actions cause other things to occur.

Edit:  Just wanted to add that sometimes an apology says more than just, "I'm sorry."  It says, I am actively involved in not just what got us here, but am going to be an active part of where we go from here.  It means that I (as a group or individual) have some authority in this situation.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

EXACTLY!!!

We did it all... well not Krakatau or the sinking of Atlantis... but everything else... oh and we were responsible for sinking only ONE Spanish treasure Galleon but then we were..well... drunk and well... we didn't know the cannon was loaded...we were cleaning it and it went off....sorry Spain


----------



## Steve (Nov 17, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> We did it all... well not Krakatau or the sinking of Atlantis... but everything else... oh and we were responsible for sinking only ONE Spanish treasure Galleon but then we were..well... drunk and well... we didn't know the cannon was loaded...we were cleaning it and it went off....sorry Spain


We knew it was loaded.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> We knew it was loaded.


 

SHHH... don't tell them that :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Nov 17, 2010)

I would like to have an argument!

[yt]kQFKtI6gn9Y[/yt]


----------



## OSKenpo (Nov 17, 2010)

> However we had absolutely nothing to do with the eruption of Krakatau or the sinking of Atlantis...


 
I'm sorry to have to inform you of this, but the WHO has just released a very scientific report which indicates that, yes, we are indeed completely responsible for the sinking of Atlantis. 

http://www.who.int/en/GlobalWarming/Atlantis/AmericanCausation.PureCrap

Apparently our carbon footprint is so large that it crosses the threshold of time and space. 

So sad. So very sad.

Anywho, carry on.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

Carol said:


> I would like to have an argument!


 
I'm sorry, but I'm not allowed to argue unless you've paid!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

OSKenpo said:


> I'm sorry to have to inform you of this, but the WHO has just released a very scientific report which indicates that, yes, we are indeed completely responsible for the sinking of Atlantis.
> 
> http://www.who.int/en/GlobalWarming/Atlantis/AmericanCausation.PureCrap
> 
> ...


 
You work for MURRAY don't you...alright CONFESS...where is he :mst:


----------



## OSKenpo (Nov 17, 2010)

I can neither confirm nor deny whether I may or may not have done what might loosely be described as "contract labor" for MURRAY...



Alright!! ALRIGHT!!! Put down the comfy pillows! I'll talk!


Murray is here ---> http://www.murray.com/


*mumle*grumble*...freakin' Inquisition...*mumble*



*sigh* I blame Carol for this post.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2010)

OSKenpo said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny whether I may or may not have done what might loosely be described as "contract labor" for MURRAY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Try and throw America off witha Mower Website will you....get..... the comfy chair.... and you will stay in the Comfy Chair until lunch time, with only a cup of coffee at eleven


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 17, 2010)

Carol said:


> I would like to have an argument!
> 
> [yt]kQFKtI6gn9Y[/yt]


No you don't.
Sean


----------

